# Breeding hatchet fish



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Hey all,

Wondering if anyone has ever bred marble hatchets? I've recently found several singular white eggs all over a stem plant and they're the only fish I have aside from shrimps. I tried searching online but there seems to be no info on hatchet eggs 
I'll post pics once I get home.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

wow - that is cool. No, I have no info, I imagine a starting point would be treat them like most tetras, but that is just a guess. Good luck.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

mollyb said:


> wow - that is cool. No, I have no info, I imagine a starting point would be treat them like most tetras, but that is just a guess. Good luck.


Thanks mollyb, yeah information is pretty scarce. I did find one video on it but that's about it. Let us see how it turns out


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

Hopes it turn out to be successful.For how long have you seen the eggs now?


----------



## CharacinEnthusiast (Nov 22, 2016)

There are tons of articles on the raising of Characin fry... you should prepare some infusoria to start and then get baby brine shrimp hatching. I personally have not spawned this fish. Congrats


----------

